# Building your own tank - how do you do it?



## aaronnorth (4 Aug 2008)

I am wanting to DIY a tank - 30" x 15" x 15"

It is in fact for a mississippi map turtle and it only needs to be filled a third of the way so will the silicone be strong enough or will it need a brace? I am a bit wary of this  :? 

where do you get glass from? and how much are glass cutters (decent but cheap). 

Can you reccomend any guides?

I think that it is Matt who has a bit of expertise in this area? anyway all help is appreciated

Aaron.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I think that it is Matt who has a bit of expertise in this area? anyway all help is appreciated


Yep, Matt will be able to give you some tips, but probably better just to buy the glass cut to size and then just put it together yourself


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Aug 2008)

where can you get the precut glass from? I heard that it was a lot fearer than doing it yourself.


----------



## johnny70 (5 Aug 2008)

why not just get one made, under Â£40 for a tank that size, I bought one a few months back from Wharf Aquatics. no  messing about worrying if it will hold

JOHNNY


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Aug 2008)

totally forgot about that - that is where i am getting the turt from aswell


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Aug 2008)

A couple of months ago at Wharf Richard was saying they were stopping making tanks.  I think they're still doing them to order but not planning to do any on site any more.  Of course that may have changed as it was a few months ago.


----------



## johnny70 (5 Aug 2008)

was talking to Richard yesterday, they have got rid of the unit where they made and are only doing a small amount of tanks until they finish the fishroom. looks great even though they are only 50% done  

JOHNNY


----------

